# February 10 flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 5 nights of flounder gigging have been good. Extreme low tides, high winds, and bright full moon made for tough trips over the weekend, but we still managed solid catches. The action was much better on Sunday and Monday, with tides on the rise and cloudy weather. Flounder numbers remain strong and looking very good headed into Spring. Fish size has been good, with a few fish up to 20" the last few nights, and most in the 15-17" range.

2/6/2020 - Mark S. group of 4. Dead Calm winds, extreme low tides, and temperature in the upper 30's. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 9:45pm.

2/7/2020 - Cole M. group of 4. South winds at 15-20mph and extreme low tide levels. 16 flounder by 11:30pm.

2/8/2020 - Joel H. group of 5. SE winds at 10mph and extreme low tide levels. 20 flounder by 11pm.

2/9/2020 - Randy J. group of 4. SE winds at 15-20 and low tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:45pm.

2/10/2020 - Ray P. group of 4. SE at 10mph and normal tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 3 black drum by 10:30pm

*Upcoming open dates for flounder gigging:
February: 11-13, 17-19, 24-27
March: 3-5, 9, 15, 17-19, 22-26, 29-31
April: 1, 5-9, 12, 13, 15, 19-23, 26-29
May: 5-13, 15, 17, 19-23, 25-28, 30, 31*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

